# LBC (Louis’) Shop tour!



## LBCarpentry (30 Dec 2020)

Ready to start the year fresh and hit the ground running. Shops looking cleaner than it has in a long time. Painting walls white really does do wonders.

anyway - here’s my machine shop. Enjoy!


----------



## Cabinetman (30 Dec 2020)

Ooh goody, I’ve been thinking about doing one of these for awhile so I’m glad you beat me to it if you know what I mean, looks a wonderful space you’ve got there and some nice bits of kit two of which I’m not sure what they are, there is a red machine with a window in the front and the other one is the blue frame near the chopsaw. 
Ian


----------



## clogs (30 Dec 2020)

coffee machineand casting couch upstairs ...? hahaha...
nice headroom as well.....


----------



## LBCarpentry (30 Dec 2020)

The red machine is my holzmann 4 sided planer and the blue frame is a multico tenoner.

casting couch upstairs you must be joking it’s freezing!! Honestly!


----------



## Sandyn (30 Dec 2020)

a disturbingly well organised workshop  some really nice machinery....and it looks warm!


----------



## sammy.se (30 Dec 2020)

Nice! You have some nice timber there as well. Walnut?


----------



## doctor Bob (30 Dec 2020)

Looks good. Some nice kit there.
I have a similar 4 sider, may be a little bigger, but I know mine won't run without kick ass extraction. I have a 15hp fercell system running for the whole shop.
So does yours block up much?
Thats the one thing I think you should look at in the future, one system running the lot, you can get some great extraction kit at auction. Mine would have been £25K new with ducting, but was a steal secondhand. I have a multiple on/off switches.

Looks fairly tidy as well, better than I left my workshop!!!

I'm nipping to work tomorrow, may take a few pics of my place, if I can tidy it up a bit.


----------



## AJB Temple (30 Dec 2020)

Very nice shop. I am jealous.


----------



## billw (30 Dec 2020)

It's nice to see how the other half live  

ps I wouldn't fancy attempting what looks like an assault course to reach the first aid box in a hurry!


----------



## doctor Bob (30 Dec 2020)

Crown guard ........................ off for maintainance I assume?


----------



## LBCarpentry (30 Dec 2020)

sammy.se said:


> Nice! You have some nice timber there as well. Walnut?





sammy.se said:


> Nice! You have some nice timber there as well. Walnut?


That’s only the offcuts rack! A have a container full of timber outside the shop


----------



## NickVanBeest (30 Dec 2020)

AJB Temple said:


> Very nice shop. I am jealous.


Jealous doesn't even describe it properly


----------



## LBCarpentry (30 Dec 2020)

doctor Bob said:


> Looks good. Some nice kit there.
> I have a similar 4 sider, may be a little bigger, but I know mine won't run without kick ass extraction. I have a 15hp fercell system running for the whole shop.
> So does yours block up much?
> Thats the one thing I think you should look at in the future, one system running the lot, you can get some great extraction kit at auction. Mine would have been £25K new with ducting, but was a steal secondhand. I have a multiple on/off switches.
> ...



Yes tackling the extraction is the next upgrade. You can never just buy a machine. There’s always so much that needs updating along side it. 

Had it for a year now and blocked up maybe 3 or 4 times so I know it’s in the edge of what it can handle. Thankfully only Accoya currently which is nice and light!


----------



## LBCarpentry (30 Dec 2020)

billw said:


> It's nice to see how the other half live
> 
> ps I wouldn't fancy attempting what looks like an assault course to reach the first aid box in a hurry!


It’s true! The first aid kit if far too boring so doesn’t get the attention it (probably) deserves haha!


----------



## LBCarpentry (30 Dec 2020)

It’s a pretty good workshop but I’m constantly trying to organise it better and run more efficiently. For me personally, I enjoy using good quality kit just as much as the making. And I probably enjoy the process of a smooth and frictionless workflow even more. Sadly I’m more and more on the paperwork side to of things now. But it doesn’t mean I don’t take pride in having a cool workshop. Even though. If the coming recession is as bad as everyone claims I could well end up firing everyone and be back on the kit - you never know!


----------



## Doug71 (30 Dec 2020)

Nice space, I'm just in the process of tidying mine so will post pics when done, although I was hoping to get a proper table saw first as mine is just a scruffy old site saw. All the nice shops I see have those Felder saws  

I was surprised at the 4 cutter with the Jet extractors, they must fill up pretty quick?

I see a tenoner but no mortiser, or bandsaw or PT, where are you hiding them?


----------



## LBCarpentry (30 Dec 2020)

doctor Bob said:


> Crown guard ........................ off for maintainance I assume?


Aha! Was just cutting some haunches on the saw! Rats! -1 pristine point!


----------



## Cabinetman (30 Dec 2020)

What are peoples thoughts, when we have finished drooling at LBC and want our next fix, do we tack the next workshop on the end of this one, or start a fresh thread? Ian


----------



## LBCarpentry (30 Dec 2020)

Doug71 said:


> Nice space, I'm just in the process of tidying mine so will post pics when done, although I was hoping to get a proper table saw first as mine is just a scruffy old site saw. All the nice shops I see have those Felder saws
> 
> I was surprised at the 4 cutter with the Jet extractors, they must fill up pretty quick?
> 
> I see a tenoner but no mortiser, or bandsaw or PT, where are you hiding them?


 Morticer is hiding in the corner. PT is in the lobby (long story) and sadly still no bandsaw . Can’t fit one in!


----------



## Cabinetman (30 Dec 2020)

Do you find that all your heat goes straight up the stairs or do you have a hatch lid, you said it wasn’t at all warm upstairs.
Edit just noticed it’s a mezzanine.


----------



## billw (30 Dec 2020)

Cabinetman said:


> What are peoples thoughts, when we have finished drooling at LBC and want our next fix, do we tack the next workshop on the end of this one, or start a fresh thread? Ian



New threads! Would love to keep up with that the serious boys are doing with their workshops over time.


----------



## Doug71 (30 Dec 2020)

LBCarpentry said:


> Morticer is hiding in the corner. PT is in the lobby (long story) and sadly still no bandsaw ☹. Can’t fit one in!



You even have a lobby, how posh!


----------



## Cabinetman (30 Dec 2020)

Good point, fresh thread it is. So LBC how about you alter the title to include your name? – Better start tidying up Ian!


----------



## LBCarpentry (30 Dec 2020)

Cabinetman said:


> Good point, fresh thread it is. So LBC how about you alter the title to include your name? – Better start tidying up Ian!


I’m on it! This can be the LBCWIP shop thread!


----------



## LBCarpentry (2 Apr 2021)

Fresh investment into the LBC workshop over the last two weeks. New mezzanine floor which now gives us two full floors to work on as well as the arrival of a second spindle moulder!
The sedge is set up solely for windows and doors now. It will never be broken down. The felder will be used as the interchangeable spindle. I also purchased the tenoning arm for it as well as the router spindle shaft!
Exciting times!!

Louis


----------



## Cabinetman (2 Apr 2021)

Nice, you’ve been busy. Would love to see the router spindle (not sure what that is at all really) and also the tenoning arm. I have the older version of your Sedgwick, wonderfully solid machines that will go on for years. Ian


----------



## LBCarpentry (2 Apr 2021)

It’s a quick change shaft system. I’ll post some pix when it’s up and running

Louis


----------

